# Some new mood lighting



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Saw these lantern hooks at a local garden center and couldn't pass them up. Especially since they were marked down. The tops match my cemetery fence finials exactly. Picked up three of them.










Then saw these lanterns at Lowes, so of course had to get these as well I'll place candles in them and line a portion of my walk through on Halloween night. We lit them up this weekend and they looked very "Halloweenish":jol:


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice! These will look fantastic all lit up on the big night!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Love the look of both!
What is the garden store that you got the garden hooks at? Just hoping I have one close! 
I would love to have these in our yard in the summer!

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those will look lovely year round.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MorbidMariah said:


> Very nice! These will look fantastic all lit up on the big night!


They really do look cool at night.



HallowEve said:


> Love the look of both!
> What is the garden store that you got the garden hooks at? Just hoping I have one close!
> I would love to have these in our yard in the summer!
> 
> HallowEve :jol:


It's a locally owned garden center/farmer's market. They get some neat stuff in every year. They also do a great Halloween set-up too.



RoxyBlue said:


> Those will look lovely year round.


They're in our garden as we speak!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great find jdubbya. Sometimes the best props are found in local small businesses.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> Great find jdubbya. Sometimes the best props are found in local small businesses.


Absolutely, and a lot of the summer garden stuff is being marked down now too, which helps.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, that wouldn't be Mason Farms would it?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Hey, that wouldn't be Mason Farms would it?


You saw them too?! Yup! I picked up a couple more yesterday.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

No, I hadn't seen them. Just process of elimination. Have to send the wife to pick up a couple since she works in Erie. She'll LOVE that.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a safety note... fire of candle + tot in costume = recipe for disaster (or at least a great "burned child" prop for next year). 

I would recommend putting some battery ops in there instead of the real thing


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bilbo said:


> Just a safety note... fire of candle + tot in costume = recipe for disaster (or at least a great "burned child" prop for next year).
> 
> I would recommend putting some battery ops in there instead of the real thing


Not really a concern. The lanterns themselves are about 5 feet off the ground, and will be placed in a visible spot, but out of the way. A small kid couldn't even reach them. There is also a latch on the lantern door to keep it closed. We have helpers throughout the haunt so nothing is unattended. We also use tiki torches in out of the way places for ambient lighting, again, with one of our helpers keeping an eye on things. I personally like the effect of real flames vs electric bulbs. The same holds true for jack o'lanterns. No difference between the lanterns and a lit pumpkin, IMO.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Any chance there was a name on the garden lantern holders? Maybe I can find them online, there's lots of garden suppliers on the auction sites. They match my cemetary fence finials, and the lanterns are a great touch!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

dynoflyer said:


> Any chance there was a name on the garden lantern holders? Maybe I can find them online, there's lots of garden suppliers on the auction sites. They match my cemetary fence finials, and the lanterns are a great touch!


I "think" I saved one of the tags for future refernce. Let me look around for it and I'll let you know.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They are going to be a great addition to your haunt.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Who made them,if you can find out I'll do the leg work and find where 2 get them! Srry dynoflower,did'nt see your post...my bad.


----------

